# :]



## outrageous (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys. 
My name is V!C and I'd like to introduce myself.
I enjoy partys and even more, throwing them. For the last 2 years I have thrown birthday bashes for myself [Mardi Gra themed in 2009, and Strip Club themed in 2010][Perhaps if you want, i can post pictures?]. I enjoy themed parties and for 2011, I will have my last party for a while and want to make it amazzzing.

The top contenders themes are Candy Shop and Mad House. As of now I am really digging Mad House and that is why I went online looking for inspiration and found this forum.

Over the next couple months I hope to share my ideas with you all on my Mad House themed party and hope that you can help me as well.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. The possibilities for a madhouse party theme are ENDLESS!! Almost makes me want to rethink the whole "no more parties" attitude!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings and welcome to the forum.

i'm just waiting for someone to coment on the 'strip club' theme and ask for pictures...

:lolkin: anyway, you should have no problem finding ideas on this sight....hmmm...an undead strip club scene....makes me wish i could build again...anyone else want to use this idea?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the haunting club


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome!!


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

"Welcome honored guest. Entrails?" - Morticia Addams


----------



## outrageous (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds like you're pretty curious Dark Angel 27. I'll be sure to post some if I can find out where to post them?

And thank you all for the greetings. I hope I can make some new friends here.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

outrageous said:


> Sounds like you're pretty curious Dark Angel 27. I'll be sure to post some if I can find out where to post them?
> 
> And thank you all for the greetings. I hope I can make some new friends here.


its not so much curiosity as it is, i'm waitng for certain people who shall remain nameless to comment on the strip club themed party.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome! You can post Photos (PG-13-ish) to your albums here after 10 posts, OR post a link to the PG-13+ Pics ( With a warning, of course)! Or I could be Wrong.... Hehehehehe... There, some one said it. Whee!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome Outrageous! You should be able to find loads of ideas here.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

